# Free Woodturning book



## Goulss (22 Aug 2012)

For anyone with a Kindle there is a free, yes free Woodturning book on there.

Just search for "A course in Woodturning" oh and by the way, even though it was published in 1919 there is still some great information.

Cheers.

Stewart


----------



## AndyT (22 Aug 2012)

If you download the version offered in the Kindle store, you get the text but not (as far as I could see in the preview) the pictures. An alternative option is to find the same book at the Open Library site, where you can read online or download your choice of format. This title is listed here: http://openlibrary.org/works/OL7477868W/A_course_in_wood_turning

One of the choices is pdf, and (in general, if the files are not too huge) the Kindle is ok for reading pdfs. You can transfer them by plugging the Kindle in to your pc and having it appear as a removable drive. (If you need to zoom in, I find it best to set the page to horizontal and auto width; that gives you a zoomed view of the top half and then the bottom half of each page.)

This gives you something much more like the original book. It works for many of the titles listed in the 'free downloadable books' sticky here: https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums...king-com-fwnpdffree-011176038-pdf-t59067.html

Can you guess what's on my Kindle? :wink:


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Aug 2012)

Mine too now, Ta!!! :mrgreen:


----------

